# Eastern ND / Western MN DELTA MEETING



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Delta Waterfowl Four Curls Chapter is having a meeting January 4th, 2006 at the VFW in West Fargo at 7:00pm. I believe the Delta Waterfowl Regional Manager will be at this meeting. Purpose of the meeting will be the following:

1. Informational. We would like to have more people that are interested in the outdoors and in waterfowl hunting and conservation issues attend to find out what Delta Waterfowl is all about and see if they might want to become involved in our chapter. That would include ANYONE. If you are in High School, College, or 30, 40 or 70 years old.....we have a place for you.

2. Pre-Banquet planning. Our Chapter holds a fundraising banquet in April each year to help raise funds for some of the other chapter projects. Our Chapter puts much of the money raised, that is kept local, into a Youth Waterfowl Hunt which we sponsor in September of each year.
Last year we took 25 young hunters out into the field, along with their Dads for a morning duck/goose shoot.

Please PM anyone you know here for more information...Delta Boy, Field Hunter, Djleye, jHegg, and Chris P.

This Delta Chapter has the potential to be very strong in this area of the state. We would like to see it grow much larger....we need your help!

There are many ways that you can become involved...some of them wouldn't take much time at all. Some areas where involvement would be welcomed would include. 1. Banquet - Planning, working the raffles, selling tickets, lining up raffle girls, greeters, etc. 2. Youth Hunt - planning, BBQ, Instructional Night, gun safety, Decoy placements, Mentoring the hunt. One member accompanies each youth hunter into the field. 3. Fundraising.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT- I am slightly dissappointed that there have been no new interest in a Delta organization that is right here in F-M. I have only heard from one guy that showed any interest and as far as I know no one else has shown any interest to others. I cannot believe that on a website that was built on duck and goose hunting there is no more interest in giving back to the species we get so much enjoyment from. Please, Please consider helping out!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The crew that helps out already is full of exp/knowledge. I can't wait to visit with you guys again!

Good times! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Look People if you hunt waterfowl and care about the resources you enjoy so much, get involved!!

Here is the Mission Statement of Delta Waterfowl (National)



> *Mission:*
> 
> _Delta will provide knowledge, future leaders, solutions and its passion for waterfowl to scientists, resource managers, waterfowlers, conservationists and the public to enhance waterfowl populations while securing the future of waterfowling._
> 
> ...


If you benefit from any or all of the statements from the above quote you owe it to yourself to see how you can help. You will not be put on a chain gang and forced to do anything :lol:

This is a great bunch of guys, you will fit in!! I used to be heavily involved and will still be involved as time permits. Come to the meeting and at least give yourself the benefit of meeting some guys that live and love waterfowling!!!

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Bob pretty much sumed it up.....thanks.

I know there are more of you in the Fargo/MHD/West Fargo Community that hunt waterfowl. The meetings are not boring....they're about waterfowl huntng and the stories seem to always be told. If you want to pick up some good tips, find some new hunting partners and do something to give back to the ducks/geese then please come on over to the meeting and find out what it's all about. I promise you will be very welcome.

There may even be a way for you to earn a free ticket to the banquet in April 2006.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am interested in attending the meetings and will try to be there as I have been meaning to become more active. I also think more people are interested, but that it's just so busy with Christmas season and everything going on with it. I'll also see if I can round up a few more guys....


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok,
Now we're getting someplace......who else?


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I just moved to Fargo this week, and I would like to get involved in Delta. I just need to know where the VFW is in West Fargo, and do i need to bring anything with to the meeting?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

duckyday

Take main ave to West Fargo, turn south on Sheyenne St. about 5 blocks south it will be on your right hand side. Look foir the sign. They used to meet upstairs.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

DD, Bob is right on with the directions. If you have any questions pm me or field hunter of jhegg!! The more the merrier!!!

First round is on Field Hunter!!!!!  :wink:


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

I will be there, good group of guys and a good cause and some great projects. Count me in


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Bob,

Thanks for the directions! I will be there.


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

It sounds like Nick and Cory will be at the meeting.I have two other friends that will be there also.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sweet. Sounds like we will have a pretty good crew this year. Hopefully we get everyone to stick with it.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I too will be there, upper level of the VFW??


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am glad that you new guys are getting involved. it really is a very worthwhile organization. IMO the premeire waterfowl and habitat organization in the country.

if I can make it I will.

The new guys are responsible for keeping Field Hunter away from the box wine.

I couldn't resist!!!  :lol:

Just an FYI for some that are considering joining. There are a couple of guys in this group that are some of the finest wildlife cooks in Fargo.

:beer:

Bob


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

why, thank you Bob! But, you could have mentioned Monte too.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Ahhhhh Yes!

Kabobs and anything you guys cook on a grill or from a smoker!!

Hope you guys have a good year!!

Bob


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Bob,
Funny you should mention kabobs. Jan. 13th (Friday) is kabob day at the Heggeness household. Probably will be a marinated bone-in pork loin roast also. Festivities start about 18:00 (6 pm to those that don't know what 18:00 is). All are welcome. Bring booze or a snack. Any questions, ask.
Jim


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Muskat....Yes, Upper level of the VFW. Come out and at least see what we are all about!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Would you believe I've given up wine?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

FH say it ain't so!!! 

We got a lot of mileage out of the "box wine" meeting!!

Good luck with all of your future Delta activities and events!

Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Field Hunter said:


> Would you believe I've given up wine?


Why?

You hooked Beth on the "Big Red Truck" and gave me an interesting ride home that night... :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I didn't say I had actually given it up.....I just asked if you would believe it!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Next Wednesday January 4th, 7:00 West Fargo VFW. Delta Informational meeting for all old and new people interested in Delta Waterfowl.

If you like to discuss conservation issues, waterfowling issues, pheasant hunting, anything to do with the outdoors please come and get involved. You wuill be welcomed.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Thought you guys got this going last year?

I know SW has an employee lounge they would allow for meetings like this too. Seems it would be nice to include one of the sporting good stores to help spread the word out there.

Or don't they fit into the agenda either?

I guess I raise my suspicion on this because it seems you are starting over again.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm convinced I have you pegged now farmerj. Cynic. 

"What we see depends mainly on what we look for." -John Lubbock

The core that helped last year will still be in place. We are just trying to get more guys involved. I think some of the guys from SW will be there. No motivations other than to have fun and support a conservation group.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We would love to get as many F-M abd outlying businesses involved as possible. SW was a huge contributor for the youth huntwe had last fall!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

farmerj said:


> Thought you guys got this going last year?
> 
> I know SW has an employee lounge they would allow for meetings like this too. Seems it would be nice to include one of the sporting good stores to help spread the word out there.
> 
> ...


farmer,Cory and Nick from SW will most likely attend.We are not starting over.It takes a lot of work to get things organised and ready to go.Right now the active membership is relatively low compared to the amount of waterfowl hunters in the area.We would like to see more get involved.Talk to Cory or Nick about us,or better yet,come on out to the meeting.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I used to work with them.

That is why I am surprised you are having it at the VFW and not SW.

I mention the agenda comment because it used to be at Gander if I remember correctly, you left there for some reason that they were illegally guiding or had ties to it somehow, seemed to drop off the face of the earth for the better part of the year, and all of a sudden appears for the post season.

Reading what I have been able to on Delta, What about the summer projects on going out and putting out stuff like woodduck houses. It's a year round affair, not just the post seasons that matter.

Seems like the group is more about trying to figure out how to shoot their favorite game and paying to let a college student figure out where to raise them.

As to being a cynic. Not hardly. But to have someone say I am not a sportsman because I don't join some organization.

I don't care for it.

BTW, have you joined the NRA yet?

As to why I won't be there, I don't live in the Fargo area anymore. I come back once a month for guards and that is it.

Besides, I shoot rifles :sniper: , not ducks. I'll do my part for predator :lol: control


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> But to have someone say I am not a sportsman because I don't join some organization.
> 
> I don't care for it.


What??

Normally you have events like this at a neutral site so as not to alienate any of the businesses or individuals who want to participate.

It was at Gander for one meeting. The very first informational meeting where the guys who worked for Delta presented the information about the group.



> What about the summer projects on going out and putting out stuff like woodduck houses. It's a year round affair, not just the post seasons that matter.


Do you have ever have anything positive to say? Honestly. How about the youth hunt? I have personally put up wood duck houses and hen houses with the cub scouts through Delta too. How about the time Jim H. and I helped out with the Jakes day in Valley City? We taught the kids about Waterfowl ID and other aspects of conservation and hunting.

I get rather tired of the people who take potshots but are unwilling to participate. Just because you don't see it doesn't mean that it isn't happening. Some people do things because they want to make peoples lives better not because they want their name in lights. Much of the work that is done for many conservation groups goes without any thanks. So for you to go and take a rip at people. That is pretty sad.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> > But to have someone say I am not a sportsman because I don't join some organization.
> >
> > I don't care for it.
> 
> ...


So take shots at me and call me cynical then.

You don't know what I do outside of this forum or what my activities are.

I questioned what was up with delta as they seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth for a year. Last I heard, the Delta crowd was doing a pretty good blasting of Gander Mtn for connection with guiding last year, then nothing.

I don't belong to any "wildlife" organization, nor do I care to. Instead I just go out to the woods wih friends, family and others and enjoy it. In the mean time I do what I can, in the place I am at at the time and pick up others junk, call and let the GNF or DNR know what is being destroyed and try to teach the next generation one kid at a time to enjoy what they can.

I spend my free time, trying to do what I am asked at guards to instruct other how to shoot and shoot effectively.

It is comment like yours that keep me away from the "wildlife" organizations.

If you don't belong to one, your wrong. That is a mentality that is cutting outdoorsmans throats.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Farmerj,

I can only feel sorry for you and your attitude. Thanks for reading between the lines on all the last couple of posts.....it's not worth it to try to answer any of your ridiculous assumptions.

For the rest of you......We are not starting over....we are trying to make this Chapter better than last year....for any of you that have ever been in on the beginning of a new chapter you will know that you don't just get together and think you'll do a banquet in a coule of weeks.

As to the wood duck houses and mallard houses.....Delta is huge in this respect. Our chapter has not been involved with this activity, up to now, simply because we don't have the time and the manpower to accomplish everything...hence the call for more involved members.

Here's what our Delta Chapter has done so far.....and fj...I'm damn proud to have accomplished some of this stuff over the year.
1. We held a Delta Banquet last year in April that took in more than almost any new ist year banquet ever in the US. 4 months plannng, fundraising, ticket sales and work at the banquet.
2. We have a booth every year at the Fargo Waterfowl Fest in the Summer where we hand out information for Duck ID and other pertanent information to any that ask.
3. We held a 1st ever Delta Waterfowl youth hunt in September. We took 25 boys and girls on their first waterfowl hunts. Everyone shot birds and everyone learned duck ID, refresher course on gun safety, (all had to have gun safety to participate), proper set up of decoys, calling seminar for both ducks and geese. This didn't come together overnight! Many long hours were spent planning.

As to Delta and our relationship to the sporting goods stores n the area.....well that's really none of your business! But let me tell you anyway......Our group worked with virtually every sporting goods store in the area, that wanted to work with us.....Scheels, GM, SW, and cabelas were all contributors to our banquet and other activities.

For the rest of you again......we are trying to build our membership and those that might want to be more nvolved with helping the ducks and geese that you shoot.

Come to the meeting......If you don't like what you see, then you're only out an hour or so.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Field Hunter,

Call it what you want,

I may not march to the same drummer as everyone else.

Where can one find a plan for Mallard houses.

I may not join your ranks, but that doesn't mean I don't try to work with people.

As I said, the last I heard on Delta was the blasting this board was giving to Gander.

As to my suggestion on SW, When I did work there, I knew they were trying to get organizations to come in and have meetings or what not. Since that is where the crowd you are trying to reach frequents.

I don't go to your monthly meeting nor do I plan on. It's not in my schedule. But what free time I do I have, I wouldn't mind making some houses.



> Besides, I shoot rifles , not ducks. I'll do my part for predator control


Obviously a bit of humor that flew higher than a fast moving flock.

Just because one asks questions, doens't make them a cynic. There may be more to it than the obvious.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> So take shots at me and call me cynical then.


Maybe in person you are totally different but on here you come across kind of negative. I know many people who have a cynical view of the world. I am one of them. I am a cynic.



> You don't know what I do outside of this forum or what my activities are.


Your right but I wasn't attacking your other activities. Only the things you said here.



> I questioned what was up with delta as they seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth for a year. Last I heard, the Delta crowd was doing a pretty good blasting of Gander Mtn for connection with guiding last year, then nothing.


Please define the Delta crowd. You should know better than to lump people into a group. So many people have tried to lump my thinking into a particular group that I am involved with yet they never stop to ask me what I personally think. I'm involved with various groups because I believe in what they do. I don't always agree with everything that happens in various groups I am involved with. Many times I don't like the decisions at all. But "I" is not as important to me as the goal we are trying to accomplish.

The biggest problem I see in many groups I'm involved with is that many of the leaders want to do things "their way" and if that doesn't happen they throw a fit and quit. People need to be bigger than that and realize that goals can be accomplished in many ways. Big goals take the talent of many individuals and most times that means sacrificing some individuality, pride and ego for the greater good.



> I don't belong to any "wildlife" organization, nor do I care to. Instead I just go out to the woods wih friends, family and others and enjoy it. In the mean time I do what I can, in the place I am at at the time and pick up others junk, call and let the GNF or DNR know what is being destroyed and try to teach the next generation one kid at a time to enjoy what they can.


I applaud you for that and hope you continue. We each do what we can in our own way.



> I spend my free time, trying to do what I am asked at guards to instruct other how to shoot and shoot effectively.


Again. I respect that and hope that you would continue.



> It is comment like yours that keep me away from the "wildlife" organizations.


I "attack" people more often than I probably should. Part of that is how I grew up and part of it is how I was trained. In my family if you have a view you have to back it up. Politics, religion the whole works. My education is one that says you ask why and you better be able to defend your thoughts or you don't make it very long.

I am not offended when people question my ideas or even tell me I am crazy. In fact I think it is much more interesting when someone has a different view. I only want to know why they have a different view. The "why" is what I find interesting. People's views are shaped by background and experience. I am always curious to see how they act based on their past. It helps me understand the way people think. Which makes me better at my job and with my family. IMO 99% of a job is social skills. The more I understand the easier it is work with people. Understanding what makes them "tick".


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

You asked more than just questions.....and....Delta did not try to take apart Gander......Your information is incorrect. Please refrain from making assumptions about our group in the future.

If you would like mallard house plans I'm sure we can oblige you.....If you have any marshes that you would like to see have mallard house then contact me and I'll do what ever I can to get you some free ones for the area you are looking at putting some up.

I'd go so far as to say that if anyone comes to the meeting that might want to head up a mallard house project for our chapter it would be voted on for you to do it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> As to my suggestion on SW, When I did work there, I knew they were trying to get organizations to come in and have meetings or what not. Since that is where the crowd you are trying to reach frequents.


That has more to do with business than wanting to help out conservation. I would try to do the same thing if I was manager. A conservation group wants support from all of the stores but it becomes difficult to do so when you only have your meetings at one store.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is your "why"

I have a daughter and several other young ladies that are involved in the Girls Scouts. Unlike those of us that spent time in Boy Scouts, they are very much ARtsy Craftsy.

We have been talking about what ehy want to do for their Silver Service Project. I do not want them to be caught up in an inside project. Luckily, all but two of these girls love it when we take them camping. It started out at places like Buffalo state Park and other "Camp Grounds" Not my idea of camping.

These ladies are very much becoming outdoors women. Some I have taught to shoot and will now embarass me any day of the week. My own daughter will beat me with a 1 1/2" derringer with 22 shorts at Tic Tac TO at 50 feet.

Their idea of camping now is getting more and more primitive.

I am hoping they will chose a project setting up duck houses, not only for the ducks, but for what it will do for the ecosystem around them. We now have some water holes within a minute drive of our house and my daughter and cousins daughter are spending more and more time with us outside.

Today was their lessons in snowshoeing. It brought a whole new world to them to walk in the quiet and silence of snow in the marshes.

Now as to my cynisism.

There were several posts last year. *This being one* that blasted Gander pretty good. The other one that I was looking for is no longer on the records.

I am trying to protect my daugher and the rest of these ladies from that kind of bias. Just call it being a dad.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You are missing the point of why they moved the location of the meeting.

To accomplish anything or start up any sort of group like Delta or PF or any group takes people willing to participate. Without that willingness nothing happens. Period.

The location of the meeting is not really important to the goals of Delta. But the goals cannot be accomplished without people. The change of venue allowed people who would otherwise choose not participate to participate.

These people were instrumental in getting the group off the ground. Without them nothing happens. The location of the meeting is not important but participation is.

When I speak about issues on this forum with friends or strangers my views are expressly my own. People need to understand that you can participate in a group, have a job, and do many other things and still have an opinion or view that is totally outside those activities.

All activities participated in by human beings have bias because most human constructs are flawed. The mind simpy cannot understand every angle but the goal should be the idea of improving those constructs. The basis of open society.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

gandergrinder said:


> You are missing the point of why they moved the location of the meeting.


Not really,

The meeting were moved because there was a call to boycottGander mountain. People were upset that Gander mountain was allegedly tying up land

Several of the names there are also in the first link posted.

I know what the threads were and who was involved. The links I was refering to have now been posted.

My daughter and others are looking for a service project. One working with wildlife and getting into the habitat is of high interest to them now.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys

It is pretty obvious that farmerj is making reference to my involvement with Delta and my involvement with the Gander Mountain Issue.

I was very proud to have such a great bunch of guys to work with when I was Chairman of the Four Curls Chapter. Our first year was a little Rocky but we made it through it and made some good things happen, and had some fun doing it.

I am also proud of the fact that I worked equally as hard on the Corporate outfitting bill. It passed and was signed into law. It will not stop Corporate outfitting by ND owned and operated businesses but it will stop the outdoor retail giants from selling us supplies and then reducing access to the freelance hunters.

One of the reasons I resigned as chairman of the chapter is due to the fact that I have chosen to remain active with political issues and Delta is neutral politically, at least in public view. I am and will continue working on issues that are politically related to hunting. There is no amount of hate mail or negative comments that will keep me from trying to do what needs to be done to conserve and preserve some of what ND has today with regard to outdoor recreation for those of us that choose to freelance.

farmerj this is a good bunch of guys don't beat them up because of this continuing beef with me. Next time you are in town let me know I will buy you lunch or whatever you wish and we can visit and possibly come to some understanding of each others position. I am going to PM you my contact numbers.

Bob


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Bob,

I will be in town again the weekend of 21 Jan for guards. It's the only thing bringing me back to ND right now.

As to the involvement, Yours is not the only name in the threads. I realize that Delta on a national level is neutral politically. Locally though, I commend you for stepping down. But on a interaction point with others, the past record speaks for itself. It has set a precedent for the group.

What program is available through Delta that would work with a group of girls wanting to do a service project in the outdoors.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

farmerj,

I am also one of the Delta committee members who would not be a Delta member if we had continued to meet at Gander Mountain. I did not like what they were doing at that time and still do not like the idea of sporting goods stores who expect me to buy goods from them and then lease up the same land I hunt on for their own profit. Whether you like it or not, I have a big problem with that.

I spent a lot of my evenings and weekends soliciting donations for our banquet. I also donated about $500.00 of my own money and/or equipment for that banquet. I attended most of the meetings and even hosted several - along with Monte - providing some very tasty eats. If you have a problem with how and why I donate my time, hard work and money to a charitable organization (Delta Waterfowl in this case), then that's just tough for you.

I find it admirable that you spend time with your family members teaching them about the outdoors and outdoor related issues. I find it despicable that you choose to bad mouth those who invest their own resources in an organization in a way acceptable to them.

From your posts, I understand that that you used to live in Fargo, but no longer do. As far as I know, you never had any involvement with our chapter. I really don't understand why or what gives you the right to bad mouth our comittee members when you never made an effort to help us.

Bob gave you an invitation to discuss various issues with him when you are in town. I extend the same invitation. In fact, on Jan 13th, 2006, I am hosting a kabob party at my house. I hope many of our committee members will attend. You, along with anyone else who wants to attend, are welcome. If you can't make it and want to discuss our apparent differences, let me know when you are available and I will make every effort to meet with you.

Jim Heggeness


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

farmerj

Young ladies are not limited in their activity with Delta Waterfowl either at a local level or a National level. Many of the field research personnel as well as some key office staff are women.

Lord knows the banquets would be better off with a female touch to the setup. They can also get involved with hen house, wood duck projects. and young ladies are more than welcome to join in the youth hunt.

If it is crafty things that they are into they could make items for sale at the banquets etc.

I should be around on the 21st. let me know if you would like to visit and we can get together if you wish. You have my contact information.

Just so you know the Gander Mountain thing as well as the issue with Sportsman's Warehouse was not personal at any point from my stand point. Gander did a great deal for the chapter by allowing us to have a booth at their store. and their gun bid was by far the most competitive. Every sporting goods store in Fargo was involved as well as a couple in Grand Forks. In my world business is business and personal is personal. I do my best to keep the two from clashing.

Bob


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

hello Guys. Sorry I couldn't make the meeting last night, but when you have twin babies and one is sick it makes for a rough night. Keep me posted on the next meeting as I am interested in becoming active. Thanks


----------

